# St Mary's Church, Fulmodeston, March 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 1, 2014)

This church was abandoned, along with the one at Croxton, in the 1880's, and a brand new church built halfway between the two. Money was left for the rebuilding of the tower on at least two occasions in the 1450's, so what survives today is probably a result of that. 
The tower is completely covered in ivy, it's hard to make out the church ruin at all from the road. It was amazing to be able to walk up the narrow, spiral stairs of the bell tower 
St Mary's is a grade II listed building..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 1, 2014)

these two churches were the first two ruined churches I visited..They were both lovely..great pics..look like you had a great time in Norfolk.so much here.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 1, 2014)

there are several other nice ones around norfolk..Some real beauties.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> these two churches were the first two ruined churches I visited..They were both lovely..great pics..look like you had a great time in Norfolk.so much here.



Thanks 
I am lucky to spend a lot of time Norfolk, as we have a holiday home in the family.
It's an amazing place for exploring. I have list of more seen whilst driving around, your very lucky living there!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thats nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 1, 2014)

Like that


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 8, 2014)

right mucky up them stairs isn't it ?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks a lovely atmospheric place. 
Brilliant photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Desolate Nation (Apr 8, 2014)

Great photos,this is one of my favorite Ruins in Norfolk


----------



## Badger (Apr 8, 2014)

Walking up those stairs....... Great.


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 9, 2014)

Simply stunning


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the light from the window on the stairs


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 23, 2014)

Looked for this last w/end but couldnt find it, guess i must try harder lol


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

You've just got to love old churches.


----------

